# anyone ever have a problem w/ a newer Samsung tv screen going in and out w/ the stick connected to i



## jb brown (Aug 28, 2020)

anyone ever have a problem w/ a newer Samsung tv, screen going on and off w/ the stick connected to it. not even running any app, works fine on any other tv, tried a 2nd stick same result, must have to change some setting on the Samsung?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have . It also went black for a second or two with my tivo dvr. lots of opinions--2.2 handshake, resolution change (with a streaming service there should be no resolution change) if you have an a/v receiver involved it may be the cause. I have a new TCL tv and the only blank screens i get are when changing inputs on the receiver. it lasts a good 2 seconds but is stable until i switch again


----------



## jb brown (Aug 28, 2020)

Thank you for your reply, doing this for a buddy will check out what you said. also he never has connected his tv to the internet, I'll do that today there may be some updates that could take care of his problem


----------

